# FOR THE QUILTERS AND SEWERS



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

You know life has a way of changing ones plans. About 4 years ago after my mother died I bought an embrodiery machine and the computer software. I thought that I could retire and not have to go to work every day and I would do wonders with the new machine. But life happens and I still work every day and never used the machine except to put our company name on several shirts. Last month I sat down at it and now I have no idea what to do and I can't find the software for the computer and I decided that I am never going to use this thing again. If I want to embroidery, I will get out the floss and hoops. Anyway, it is a Baby Lock Elure and has no hours on it. I want to sell it and thought I would offer it to forum members before I put an ad in the paper. I don't even remember what I paid for it, I know that the software was an additional 1200 or so. (but I can't find it). So if anyone of you want to make an offer, I will entertain most any offer. You would have to pay the shipping though. It has one feature that I like as far as sewing goes and that is a real basting stitch--like you would do by hand. I have the table that goes with it also.

I cleaned out my sewing room over the weekend and turned it into a room for my grandchildren. I of course kept my Huscavarna sewing machine and serger. I may want to do anothe quilt top or something. But I am definitely done with fashion sewing. I am to old to tailor things anymore and actually have no desire to do so. I will probably go back to the needlepointing that I can do in the winter time and play with Rosie and grandchildren.

Actually, I had hoped to sew for my granddaughters and was having a really good time doing so; but the other grandmother has only the two and she is the manager of a Peeples. so the girls get all the latest things and I didn't want to spoil her fun, so I quit sewing for them.

To much information I know. But if anyone is interested, let me know in the next week before I put an ad in the paper.

Lucile


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Lucile, how I wish I could buy it from you.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Like I said, I have no idea what I paid for the sewing machine. If anyone is interested look up the price and I will take half. (plus shipping). It is a good sewing machine also. If I didn't have the Viking (huscavarna) I would keep it.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Lucile,

Do you know the model number or if it is the ellure plus?

Thanks.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thats a nice machine your selling. I have a Viking Husquvarna (spellll???ing??) to (designer series) and I have yet to use the embroidery on it.

I am actually in the market for an Industrial 3 thread overlock Juki, anyone have one of those laying around? lol I'm talking to some guy on Ebay and may buy his. With the level of sewing I do for my etsy store, I want to stop using my home-machines and move to industrials because I worry I'm putting too much wear and tear on them.

Although, HOW to I break it to my husband that I am adding another machine?!??! lol I already have 7, yes, I said it..7..and I am not even sure where the heck to put #8, but I sew 8 + hours a day, I NEED different flavors..

I'd love to buy your Babylock, but I'm afraid my DH would call an attorney. ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kara, does that qualify as an obsession yet?  I used to have one sewing machine. When my son had a garage sale a few years ago, he sold my sewing machine for $11, with a wood cabinet. I wanted to kill him.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That BabyLock Ellure is a really nice machine. I looked at that one when I bought mine a year ago. Lucille--I am a Baby Lock girl myself! I just bought myself the BL Espire a year ago in September. 

For those interested in Lucille's machine--along with features etc. (probably not this exact model as they change features now and again) but check out---babylock.com

Click on embroidery machines and scroll down till you see the Ellure.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Here it is---

http://babylock.com/embroidery/ellure/


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh sure Julie, torture me.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

The model number is ESL whatever that means. I know that I am acting like I have the Alzimers (can't even spell it). I have sewn all my life and pieced quilts, upholstery, tailoring blazers, etc. But the want to has gone. My sewing room was set up with cutting table, all the machines, framed prints of old sewing machines and two really antique childrens machines and one from the 1960's. Manikins, dolls, antique children's iron board and irons. the granddaughters didn't want to play with the children's machines, they are all to into the computer, etc. I am going to get rid of most of it. I will probabley keep two antique children's late 1890-1900 and let the rest go. I need a framed Gene Autry or Roy Rogers Poster to put in there now for the boys. I cann't make it into a modern room. They are lucky (grandchildren) that I am letting them have a room of their own. I have never lived in a new house. This one was built in the 1920's. The previous one was a Victorian 14 room monster. 

I thought about setting up the sewing room in the guest house; but decided that I didn't want to do that either. My bookkeeper is trying to sort out her mother's stuff now and doesn't have a clue what to do with all the stuff. I vow that my children won't have that problem. what ever they put in the auction will be good stuff--no junk. Actually I am getting obsessive about it. My sister's husband has no idea what to do with her stuff. She died in January and the house still has all her stuff including her cosmetics. I want to go to Mississippi and clean it out for him.

I still see quilt patterns that I would like to sew the pieces parts though. Trouble is now I can't hold the little quilting needle to do the hand quilting and there are not any more old ladies that still do it either.

Again to much information. Will take best offer. I think that the forum members that put the quilts together should get first choice.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Lucile, I am interested but I need to do a little research, which will be tomorrow. You have no hope of finding the software. Right?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My DH is a collector, all his friends are collectors of many different things so I just may have a way of getting the Roy Rogers or Gene Autry if you are serious. They actually bid on part of the RR collection that sold last month by Christy’s.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh--I had no idea (I missed that part) about missing the software. I am sure that is available through Baby Lock....but I have no idea about the expense of that (software).


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

No I have looked for the software. I took it to my office and had one of my computer guys design our logo for me, and now we can't find it anywhere. Everything else is with the machine. The software is probably worth the cost as the little cards with the canned designs are around $100 each. My brother was living in the guest house at the time and he was playing with the software and I think that when he moved, it must have gotten in with their stuff. Course there are a lot of free sites that you can download patterns to the machine. I just never did.

If I could afford to I would donate the machine to the quilt project; but can't. There is a little shih tzu that needs heartworm treatment that I need to help.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Is this the one with a plug in card, or does it have a USB port? If anyone gets this and doesn't have anything else to do with it, you can have all the business you want embroidering names on golf bag flaps with just a website.

I'm not telling Pam about it. She has a sewing shop that we set up for recutting and fixing racing sails. She makes some dog stuff, but doesn't have enough time to keep up with what people want just by word of mouth.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

It has the plug in card; but I think there is a port also. I don't know. I put it over in the guest house and would have to go look.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Lucile I sent you two PMs.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you get your sewing machine sold Lucille?:ear:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

No I haven't even thought about it for the nearly a month, new baby, heart problems, etc. I meant to advertize it in the local paper. I almost got the creative mood when the new baby came and someone gave her a diaper bag with his name on it. I could have done that, then bad news from the doctor and I lost my enthusiam pretty quickly. And to add to my worries, I have to have a complete new accounting program up and running before the first of the year to be in compliance with the Feds for work that we do with them.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lucile...off topic here for a minute. You really have your hands full now and I just want to know if you have went for your heart test yet? If not...please don't wait.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have seen the cardiogist and have another appt the first of January. I have an appt with my gp for her to keep check on it. I have so much to do right now that I am waiting to get another opinion after I see the cardiogist again. Depends on what he says. Needless to say, I am not doing any strenous housework or exercise. Actually now I am really paranoid. I was walking in the back woods yesterday and scared myself, thinking that my husband didn't know where I was. Now I take my cell with me everywhere. Mostly I just come home from work do a little straightening and then take Rosie and Josie Wales outside to play while I read. I could get real lazy. LOL


----------

